# Bandung - Parijs Van Java



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*BANDUNG*
*Many Areas & Many Angles*
Bandung is one of the Big Four Metropolitan cities in indonesia, it's Indonesia third most populous city and capital of West Java Province (Propinsi Jawa Barat)

*Bandung Tengah, one district of Metro bandung*
By. Megabliz From SSC Indonesia


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Northern City Landscapes*









By ozielga








By Ozielga









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Nightscene*









ozielga








ozielga








ozielga








ozielga








ozielga


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

Bandung is one of "*Art Deco Buildings*" cities in the world

*Modern Art Deco (Grand Royal Panghegar Building Tower)*
















ozielga

Classic Art Deco (Villa Isola Building)








ozielga


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Old Town Ambience*
_*in Streetscape*_









ozielga








ozielga








ozielga








ozielga








ozielga








ozielga


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Another Old Town Ambience *
*in Streetlife*









Source








Source








Source








Source








Source








Source








Source


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

All Pics Taken From B A N D U N G | The Parijs Van Java | 7.0 Thread

_*Another Streetlife*_













































Credits To cyberprince

_*Other Streetlife*_
@ New Central Bussines District 





































Credits To endar


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazing place with beautiful weather


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ thank you *pankajs*, welcome aboard 

*Back To Bandung City Landscape*

















Source








Source








Source








Source









Source








Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread, awesome photos from Bandung...:cheers2:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! Rarely seen Indonesian city!


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

keep posting bro..


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ @ *Linguine*, *Nightsky*, *philipdj*... thank you guys , welcome aboard :cheers:

ok...let's back to pics
scroll to >>....

*Greater Metro Area*
*View From Far*


>


Source

*Western City Area*
*Mostly Residential Area, Not Including CBD's*


>


Source


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Night Scene*



> Source





> Source





> Source





> Source





> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Night Scene
Fireworks*



> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Part Of Classic Art Deco Buildings*
*Old Town Of Bandung*


> *Gedung Sate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Bank Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Other Architectures*


> *Al-Furqon Mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Other City Scenery*

*Bukit Bintang, **** Hill*


> *tukangmoto*


***** Hill Golf Course, North Bandung*


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BDG Giri Dahana Golf Course, East Bandung*


> Source


*Part Area Of The Metro*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Braga Street
(Old Town Of Bandung)*



> byFarisa Listyadewi





> all photos by *ikhlasulamal*





> all photos by *thebonangerz*





> by *enzym*





> photos by *Ayttria.ariwahjoed*





> photos by  tamaghocieRel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> all photos by *Athur Welvaarts*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Southern Bandung*




























all photos credit to *ozielga*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Paris Van Java
Resort Lifestyle Place*









































































Source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung by Green Love*


how do i print screen


screen grab









free screen capture


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

upload img


upload foto


upload pic


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

photo sharing









Colonial Church


image hosting sites









Colonial Church


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

by Megabliz









by Ilham


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Panoramic photo of Bandung city by Dhiya A.M, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Carrying the weight of the world on his shoulder









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cihampelas walk









Streets


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jl. Rajawali









Jl. Otto iskandar Dinata


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aging wall









Refals Alley


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Graffiti Over Braga









Oil Vendor On Asia Afrika


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung Icons









DSC02223


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Older part of the city









Bandung City View


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung from **** Resort by cyberprince on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Between two car









Bandung


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung City









Gedung sate


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung Twin Tower









Bandung in


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung Emerging Creative City









Riding in the city


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

climb









Bandung Indah Plaza (Bip)


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Braga - Bandung City - West Java









Street Scene


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Street Scene









Asia Afrika


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Bukit Bintang View*









*Buah Batu View*









thx for update *kevo123*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

> *Bukit Bintang Area*













> *Buah Batu Area*














> *Parapatan Lima Area*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

two different view, green and dense









RyanKim on deviantart








ilhamwidi


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

> *citylife
> *


*Braga Street Market*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Streetscape
Tamansari Street*

















By.*Green Love*

*Pasteur Gate Road*








source


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Toward The Evening*



> *From North*














> *The 18Th*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

> *Citylife*


*Studio Central*
*Trans Studio Theme Park Bandung*









Link'








Link








Link








Link


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

by *cyberprince*

online photo sharing 


how to capture screen


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung a rising city*



Green_love said:


> Alun Alun Kota Bandung
> 
> 
> image upload no size limit
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

North








By. megabliz (SSC Indonesia)

East








By. megabliz (SSC Indonesia)


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*The Plane*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung view from Pasar Baru by acep chandra on flickr









untitled by acep chandra on flickr









Begitu Panjang Begitu Menakjubkan by Sri Baskoro Bagus Pratikno, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Panorame Landscape Project by auroraprojection on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cityscape by Hafizuddien, on flickr









Panorame Landscape Project by auroraprojection, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung Panorama, 4 June 2013 (2) by Untung Muchdari, on flickr









Panorama Bandung, 8 May 2013 (1) by Untung Muchdari, on flickr









Panorama Bandung, 8 May 2013 (2) by Untung Muchdari, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

D3Y said:


> *The Amazing Race Season 23 Eps 9
> Goes To Bandung*
> *soon, November 24, 2013*


well has passed for a bit now but... please watch it in the following link: http://free-watch-series.com/?cat=37
http://free-watch-series.com/?p=40427
http://free-watch-series.com/?p=40669


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*


Green_love said:


> photo sharing websites




Ibis Styles Construcion,Grand Royal Panghegar,Crowne Plaza,BJB Tower by official_ilham1, on Flickr


Asia Afrika Street by official_ilham1, on Flickr


Grand Royal Panghegar by official_ilham1, on Flickr


Curch,Grand Royal Panghegar by official_ilham1, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*


Green_love said:


> how to do a screen shot
> 
> 
> image url upload





Green_love said:


> Bandung berasa bersih
> 
> 
> how to screen capture
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

by: endar on imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bandung


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

greenlove









http://rahard.wordpress.com/tag/bandung/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

endar said:


> Bandung by Kang Mega


:cheers:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*



MegaBliz said:


>


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

where's ppl?? by Retrologies, on flickr









Bandung Citylight by Dimas Riandi, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung 12/13 by Jzlia, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr










Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr










Bandung by phalinn, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









Bandung by phalinn, on flickr









People #3 by morrieandoslo, on flickr









People by morrieandoslo, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

RUSH! by Paul Wullur, on flickr









kidby morrieandoslo, on flickr









Birdcagesby morrieandoslo, on flickr









Distraksi by Bayurama, on flickr









braga final copy small by Paul Wullur, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Antara Final Copy by Paul Wullur, on flickr









Becak Final Copy by Paul Wullur, on flickr









P1110779 by Eu Gene Udjinn, flickr









bandungwheels #14 by Bayurama, on flickr









P1110723 by Eu Gene Udjinn, flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*


D3Y said:


> *BANDUNG*
> 
> By *Megabliz* Featuring *anugrah84*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

South Bandung by Endy, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

U.P.I Bandung by Riga, on flickr









U.P.I Bandung by Riga, on flickr









stadion bandung lautan api by Riga, on flickr









Tangkuban Parahu by Riga, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bandung city Rooftop View. by Irvan Setyanugraha, on Flickr









Bandung's Morning View by regory Chricentius, on Flickr









BANDUNG CITY by Haliff Nasir, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*




Green_love said:


> image upload no limit
> 
> 
> image hosting 10mb limit
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)




----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

by Ozielga


----------

